# Touring sites full of "seasonal" campers



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Hate not being able to get on sites cos they are fully booked of campers who have booked for the whole season,
Or if you do get on all the good pitches have long term pitchers.

If you run a site 
don`t advertise it as a touring site if you intend to fill it with season long campers
or
If they want to book for the season direct them to your Static `van sales team and keep touring pitches for tourers

AND 
finally if you must have season long campers give them the grotty pitch that is muddy/shady/unlevel rather than all the prime pitches


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I too get fed up with turning up at a "campsite" that has long been given over to statics or chalets or with every single pitch occupied by obviously permanent caravanners.

That ain't a "campsite" in my book.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

don't be silly, of course the long term will get the best. that is where the money is guaranteed.why should the people not book the whole season. If you had a site this is what you would do or go bust. simples.

cabby


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

cabby said:


> don't be silly, of course the long term will get the best. that is where the money is guaranteed.why should the people not book the whole season. If you had a site this is what you would do or go bust. simples.
> 
> cabby


I agree but its more about the advertising as a touring site when all you ever have is season long pitches
it irks me and must do other people when you see sites advertised as touring sites only to be turned away cos all pitches are long termers (you can usually tell by the weeds growing through the wheel clamps/awnings etc.
or if you do get in its generally the worst pitch on the site-the one that nobody wants- and then there is nobody around the site cos they only come out for the odd weekend and their two week holiday..


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why do people always stay at the same campsite for the whole season??

if you like the place so much buy a frickin house there.


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

bigcats30 said:


> Why do people always stay at the same campsite for the whole season??
> 
> if you like the place so much buy a frickin house there.


Exactly they are after all called TOURING caravans
if you want to stay at the same site all the time buy a STATIC van


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree

Strid wood a lovely site close to us

Fine in the depths of winter

From Spring onwards 

If you are lucky

And it's a CC site

so I'm Not impressed

no reduction in membership for those who do not fully book the sites in advance

aldra


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

aldra said:


> I agree
> 
> Strid wood a lovely site close to us
> 
> ...


Its the same on all our coastline where there are gazillions of sites filled with static caravans and chalets if you want to spend the whole year in Clacton/Scarborough/Blackpool etc buy a static van on one of these sites and leave the "touring " sites for those of us that tour

Its all about cost the average touring caravan + a seasons site fees is a lot less than your average static van+site fees
but
PERHAPS
if these sites stopped the seasonal tourers they would actually still fill up with actual tourers and sell a few more statics to the season stayers by removing the option to pitch up for the duration


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

It is highly likely that those very desirable sites that have well thought out Pitch layouts would be booked wether they were available for tourers or for seasonal users. This would probably leave the same problem for those of us who are just passing through, stuck in the least desirable place!

We toured for nearly 25 years before staying on a seasonal pitch for 5yrs. Why? Pitched by the river Great Ouse with walks along the Grand Union canal. Wildlife and fresh air with enough room to park three cars and pitch a 3m awning. Virtually on our own during the week should we choose to visit midweek. When we felt like it we would hitch up and tour for a week or two. Cost was cheaper than storage plus peak period pitch fees. Times change and we found ourselves more in France than the UK during the summer which is now why we have changed to the Burstner.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I do not have a problem with CC seasonal bookings; however, these people should not have permanent pitches as well. They should have a choice of the pitches that are available when they physically turn up at the site, exactly the same as the rest of us. This is what happens on CC&C sites, your outfit is stored somewhere and when you turn up, select your pitch and get your whatever onto it. 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No problem with some seasonal pitches on CC and C&C C

But the proportion of seasonal pitches 

to available sites should be clearly shown

With maybe a clear statement that this site is mainly for the use of those who find its cheaper than storage

On that basis mabe long term booking at very desirable sites should be banned to give us all a chance

It's bad enough to find that 10 months of weekends are booked for most of the year ahead, but you are welcome in Jan, Feb

They are clubs club and all members needs should be equally valid

Aldra


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Have to agree I don`t believe that clubs set up to "promote " caravan/motorhome touring should "promote" seasonal use of their sites


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The problem is that both clubs, whilst set up for touring, did this fifty years ago. Times have changed and both clubs need the money if they are to prosper and grow. Money is the bottom line for any business and they are chasing it, just like the private owned sites. There is a demand for people wanting seasonal pitches so the clubs are answering their members needs.

Last season both clubs lost over 3 million pounds each through lost revenue because of closed pitches because of the weather. The regular income from storage/seasonal pitches, or changing some to statics is money in the bank. That said neither club usually take out more than 20% of the sites total pitch number for seasonal use.

If you do have a seasonal pitch your van is only available for a maximum of 21 consecutive nights, whereas if you turn up and stay you can stay for 28 nights, so it's not all in their favour.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've not had a problem with sites being "full" of seasonal pitches in the UK; when on sites in the uk we tend to use either of the clubs. Some have seasonal pitches, but not excessive.

However, we've come across sites in France, Spain and Italy that are nominally touring sites, and when we've gone through them it's a job to find a "touring" pitch - there's old caravans with all sorts of attachments, awnings, wooden sheds, etc many covered with netting and vegetation to keep out the heat of the sun. these are obviously used by locals as holiday homes, and the site owners are (presumably) happy to take their - regular - money rather than the occasional touring visitor.......


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I have stayed on those Mike

I just love them

Must be the unrequited nomad in me

I just feel relaxed, a bit jealous and find the campers such nice people

Even the dog chills

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> I've not had a problem with sites being "full" of seasonal pitches in the UK; when on sites in the uk we tend to use either of the clubs. Some have seasonal pitches, but not excessive.
> 
> However, we've come across sites in France, Spain and Italy that are nominally touring sites, and when we've gone through them it's a job to find a "touring" pitch - there's old caravans with all sorts of attachments, awnings, wooden sheds, etc many covered with netting and vegetation to keep out the heat of the sun. these are obviously used by locals as holiday homes, and the site owners are (presumably) happy to take their - regular - money rather than the occasional touring visitor.......


Yes, we stayed at one of these last October, en route from Nancy to Paris. It was called Les Noue des Rois, at St Hilaire-sous-Romilly. It had a really creepy feeling about it. We arrived at lunchtime so, of course, the office was closed. Fortunately in our wanderings we found another Brit who had arrived the previous night and he told us there was a pitch next to them.

Chris


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've just this evening returned from the C&CC run Settthorns in the New Forest.
I didn't count them, but the permently stored caravans have got to occupy well over 20% of the (best) pitches, and to make it worse, most of them have full covers over them which IMHO doesn't do anything to enhance the appearence of the site. There are also several residential caravans. and one MH which don't seem to have moved since last November at least! I wonder what the planning consent for the site says?

Malcolm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If it worries you that much then write into the club concerned. make it an issue with them and email them for answers every week.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Then after that write to every campsite ideally placed near water in Europe :roll: 

tony


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> I have stayed on those Mike
> 
> I just love them
> 
> ...


Maybe it's because it was mid week in October but on the site
I mentioned above there was no-one there, no-one visible anyway. This made it feel really strange, a bit like a ghost town.

I must say I haven't found it a problem in the UK.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Stayed on a few of those too

they do feel like ghost towns late season

Only missing the tumble weed blowing through :lol: 

But the odd flapping plastic makes up for that

Still, not overcrowded :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

cabby said:


> don't be silly, of course the long term will get the best. that is where the money is guaranteed.why should the people not book the whole season. If you had a site this is what you would do or go bust. simples.
> 
> cabby


Gypsy Site. if thats what they want then fine. You did right to vote with your feet


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

are you moaners not the same ones that clutter up Spanish and Portugese sites in the winter months with long stays?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

eddied said:


> are you moaners not the same ones that clutter up Spanish and Portugese sites in the winter months with long stays?


We've never managed to get away for more than three weeks, and never been to Spain.

There again, I wasn't actually moaning. :lol:

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I suppose the difference is that most of the long term booking in Britain is not off season.

I guess off season long term booking would not have the same impact 

I can understand that as soon as booking opens everyone rushes to book as on some sites it's the only way to get on

Not all are long term some just book all the weekends in advance and clearly show on the blocks of booked up places when trying to book on line at the CC booking site

I don't know what the answer is to ensure a fair system

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone thought that without the security of long term bookings some of the sites you are whingeing about wouldn't exist at all! :roll: The last (_so called_) summer may have been financially difficult enough to close some down without their long term bookings. 8O

_(I suppose someone could then start a thread moaning about the number of sites that had closed down! :lol: :lol: )_

It's a business like any other and they are there to make money the best way they can. Most of them are probably very fed up of the late cancellations and flimsy excuses when the mid-week sun goes behind a cloud. That loses them money - which doesn't happen with long term bookings!

_(OK - many commercial sites take a deposit, but very few make the camper lose it if they cancel. It is carried forward to the next booking, so the site loses money on a vacant pitch, but it costs the camper nothing.)_

And just to give a personal opinion - I don't think I'm more important than anyone else, nor do I warrant any special privileges like having the best pitches reserved for . . . if and when I may or may not choose to turn up! :roll:

Dave 

P.S. Enjoyed that! :wink: About time for an anti-whinge anyway, to redress the balance. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Easily settled if you don,t like a site with seasonal pitches or if you can,t get the best pitch which some people think they are entitled to go to another site  

One site that we go to several times a year had a disastrous season last year as far as touring pitches but the seasonal pitches at least paid the wardens wages for the year. And they all have nice pitches around one of the lakes and nearest the showers.

Steve :wink: :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't want the best pitch

Any pitch would do

I would just like to be able to book a pleasant local area without it being booked up for the year

And if everyone that's booked turns up so be it

I don't know months in advance 

And I am not moaning, just disappointed 

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have no beef with sites that have cabins/statics/permanent tourers.

It's just that they shouldn't call themselves campsites - which to me means a site one can just turn up at.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is one of the oddest threads I have read.
A camp-site, any camp-site that has a commercial reason for being, wants to be full.
Some of the best places get full; because they are the best places.
Regardless as to whether they drive in or have lost their wheels, these campers are paying to use the site.
Respectfully, may I ask if those who, on this thread, are not happy with the people who have elected to camp, before you arrived, that they should be asked to leave in order to allow you to have the best camping places. I am gobsmacked!   

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Alan

On some CC sites a date is announced for booking

Almost immediately all places are booked up for the year, long stay, repeated short stays

A glimmer of a hope from Tuesday to Thursday but only a little glimmer

I am sure there are enough of us to fill a few places left open to those who would like to book a couple of weeks in advance

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am sorry to be seeing the situation differently to yourself, as I always read your threads and lean closely to your point of view, except this time.
I see that the Camping sites are a commercial enterprise, with loyalty only to the bank, as a bottom line.
Why should they do us any special favours, offer us the least muddy sites? 
What makes us more important than their other fee paying clients?
Or am I missing some point (as usual) and charging blindly (I am a Taurus) into territory I know nothing about?

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are missing something

Or maybe not  

I will take any muddy site, want no concessions 

But it would be so nice a few weeks in advance to book a local special site

And I dont even want a weekend

On principle I never book weekends , BH etc

retired I leave them for those who don't have the same freedom

But I do understand it is a commercial enterprise

so could I have a concession on the membership?

I get one at the Gym for not using prime time :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

Alan,
The original point I was making was don`t advertise in books,on the internet,on boards at your front gate etc, that tourers are welcome if 
all of your pitches are constistently filled year on year with season long `vans say seasonal only.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

womblevra said:


> Alan,
> The original point I was making was don`t advertise in books,on the internet,on boards at your front gate etc, that tourers are welcome if
> all of your pitches are constistently filled year on year with season long `vans say seasonal only.


so have you found any sites where ALL of the pitches HAVE been CONSISTENTLY filled YEAR ON YEAR etc....? And if so why are they bothering to advertise at all for touring pitches, after all it would be counter-productive because they would be full? :?:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

mike they don't advertise individual sites

just one big happy family membership for those who want the freedom to travel at will

Well err, providing you know a year in advance and are ready with fingers on the button when we announce open long term booking season

starters for one........GO

Aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Aldra I don't think womblevra is referring to the CC, his / her original query (and still is I think?) was about independent sites.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

All Campsites are licensed by the Local Authorities and as with Pubs Hotels etc I think they should be obliged to provide a service as well as make a profit.

Campers, Caravaners etc., by their nature, require facilities that allow them to move then camp on a regular basis. Isn't that what it's all about?
I don't think Camp site owners should retain their license if they are only going to take easy money from semi permanent residents.

I don't think the CC is fulfilling its obligation to the majority of its members by allowing sites to be booked up months in advance by members who are under no obligation to honour those bookings.
The logic to the latter is totally beyond me as the needs of the majority of members can't possibly be being served.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I think all sites should have to publish how many pitches are available to Statics, Seasonal Booking and Touring. Touring pitches should be deemed as non pre-bookable pitches available on a first come first served basis.

Perhaps under local byelaws on planning applications there should be a specific quota reserved for touring. IE 2 in every 10.

There should also be an outright ban on minimum number of nights stay on a sites.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

My gripe is that signs, entries in guides and internet info can be very much out of date.

The large faded sign at the gate advertising a campsite with tourer facilities may have been true ten years previously.

Since then the site has gone down the familiar route of gradually converting to long-termers, statics and cabins.

We have turned up at such sites - wasted time and effort.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I now have the message.

Viva Brit Stops, Viva Motorhome Stopovers and Viva Aires, wherever they may be.  

Alan


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> The logic to the latter is totally beyond me as the needs of the majority of members can't possibly be being served.


I concur. However it would be difficult to, say, leave 10% of your pitches free to ensure a spot for member some time in the future.

The CC should heavily penalise those who book twelve months in advance for a Christmas spot and then cancell withour good reason 12 hours before the day...


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

I see quite a few have found similar problems, I think a few of the sites have gone down the route of seasonal/statics/pods etc and not bothered to update their internet/site book entries or taken down their signs.
I think a few others are covering bases by advertising tourers welcome without the proviso-as long as we aren`t booked up with long termers.
I do agree that for a lot of us the way we motorhome or caravan or tent is by its very nature transient and the lure of being able to move off and stop wherever is what attracted us and in so doing need to be able to use campsites (not every campsite, but in all areas)at reasonably short notice. after all we may be out travelling with a reasonably set route in mind but a change in weather,east to west north to south may make impulse changes to a planned route or we may stay somewhere a day or two longer than planned or indeed a day or two less than planned.
It was this spontaneous freedom that first attracted me to motorhoming and I`m sure from the likes and some of the responses on this thread that I am not alone


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Don't stay in the UK. Much better in Europe.

Don't bother with CC sites etc.

In Europe, you can always move on. In the UK, they are often the same, all statics.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Easyriders said:


> Don't stay in the UK. Much better in Europe.
> 
> Don't bother with CC sites etc.
> 
> In Europe, you can always move on. In the UK, they are often the same, all statics.


I love travelling europe, for several years spent 2-3 months in spain but at present time have problems with travel insurance after 3 trips to hospital in last 2 years.

Many people have the same problems so yes it is nice to be able to say much better in europe, if you can get insurance.

Why not bother with CC sites? not found that many in europe better, Is it not possible to move on in uk Only once in 25 years have I ever booked in advance in the uk.

Have seen many european sites that have been crammed with seasonal vans that have been there for many years, so it does not just happen in this country.

Have you ever seen La manga in spain A love or hate site. 

Steve


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

1302 said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > The logic to the latter is totally beyond me as the needs of the majority of members can't possibly be being served.
> ...


Maybe the answer is to charge DOUBLE for pre-booked pitches paid at time of booking with a 50% refund for those who actually bother to turn up on the date booked.

Far too many people prebooking then cancelling at the last minute because of a little rain.


----------

